# front leg broken bone. help



## cheesedoddle (Nov 19, 2013)

My two year old doe just broke her leg. It appears to be broken in two places. three inches above the elbow (completely separated here top form bottom) and in the elbow itself(can't really tell how its broken here, its just moving in the wrong direction. To top it off, she could be giving birth within the next two weeks... I've put a lot of work into her, and I am willing to put up with a lot of coddling. Never had a goat with a broken bone before, so any and all info would be appreciated. So far I did my best to set it and cast it(the cast had to cover pretty much her whole leg. I used bamboo and bandage type. And I toke her and her sister(for company) out of the herd into another paddock where the grass is regularly mowed so she won't catch her leg on anything. One of my main concerns is if I put the bandage on too tight, how would I tell if it was? She doesn't seem interested in eating right now, but what additionally supplements/remedy's should i give her? Should I do more to immobilize her? 
Thanks


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think you should have a vet see her, it sounds kinda serious. You want it to heal properly with her kidding soon,because it could make it harder on her leg and the birthing process.
Keep her warm and relaxed, so she can move around while not putting much stress on the leg.
I would give her some nutridrench or molasses and vit b complex to help keep her strength up...... and she'll need banamine or some other painkiller, goats don't handle pain well.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I had one break her front leg, the vet set it, and wrapped it. The vet and I neither one saw a small puncture. It ended up severely infected, killed some muscle tissue and now the leg is useless.
Please watch for any signs of infection!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This is an injury that a vet needs to look at. He/she will cast it properly. Your doe will also need pain meds and stall rest. Breaks are very serious.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like you did a good job in a pinch,moving her out of the herd in a safe location with a buddy was wise, however I agree that she needs a vet...Banamine for pain and swelling, Pen to set off infection, and proper casting...with her being heavy bred, I would watch for signs of early labor. 
For tonight, give her 1-2 adult regular aspirin, a B comple shot for stress 
Best wishes


----------



## cheesedoddle (Nov 19, 2013)

Shes warm, and laying down. She ate a few cups of grain. I called my vet, and said he would come by this evening, but when I described the brake to him he said I might wan't to consider putting her down... I don't. Anyways, thank you all for the help, i'll be sure to let you know how it breaks down.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would let him know that uwoh don't want her put down and want the leg xrayed. THAT will tell you how severe it is especially since you think it is broke in 2 places. After seeing the xray you should be able to make a much better informed decision. Broken bones not set and/or healing properly can kill.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im glad the vet is coming out...I would try to go the fix it route first...see how she does before deciding to put her down...Sounds like you have her comfortable for now...

Best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she heals well, sorry she was hurt.


----------



## cheesedoddle (Nov 19, 2013)

So a vet came by this morning and put a cast on her leg(the first guy I called didn't make it last night). He did an x ray and told me the because of the location on her leg-above the wrist( it wasn't the elbow, apparently that's pretty much right next to their chest)-her chances were slim and with the cast preventing movement, one bad fall and she will be worse off then she is...(he also said not to give any pain meds as you don't want her thinking she can put weight on her leg) So I have to keep her pretty much confined for six to eight weeks, or at least that's how long he said it would take to heal, hopefully, with good care, she will improve faster. Has anyone had experience with confining a goat for so long? Should I keep her and a bud in a small paddock, or keep her confined to a small space, but able to see the herd? As her daily diet, I'm giving dolomite, molasses, and vitamin c along with her usual free choice seaweed, grain ration, and alpha pellets. Should I give the B complex shot everyday too? I don't usually give hay because the excellent forage they have access to 24/7, but if i keep her confined, should I pick up a bale? I will make sure to keep an eye out for infection, her temp was fine, but I'll take it daily. I probably pick up some comfrey too. I look out for early birth as well...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, you will need hay. It would probably be better for her to be alone and be able to see everyone unless you have an extremely docile goat to go in with her.

I would do B Complex daily.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with your vet about pain meds, they need to feel it hurts so they dont onver work it, however an aspirin would be fine...it will cut some of the pain but still feel enough to behave...
Def. Give her hay....for a while keep it near where she needs to only go a small distance to eat...you dont want her laying around because it can cause rumen issues...move her hay basket a little further every week, as long as she shows improvment..
I think I would would be sure she has clear view of the herd, and maybe be able to fence visit...a buddy right now may be risky, I would re consider it when she is stronger...
Daily B complex is a good support...

Best wishes


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hoping your doe heals well ray: What an awful thing to happen so close to kidding  Sounds like she has a good owner though, so she is one of the fortunate ones!


----------



## cheesedoddle (Nov 19, 2013)

Goats ligaments just vanished, and shes getting more milk-expecting birth to be within the day. As of right now I'm planing to separate the kid(s) right off the bat, as I don't see how see how she can suckle kid(s) with a broken leg, although I'd prefer to raise them with their her. Any suggestions on how minimize the stress she is about to be going though? Anyways, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the advice- really appreciate it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You def. want to be there for her...she may need help...B complex will be great for stress...Best for mom is to pull the babies before she even gets to sniff them...once mom is done kidding...milk her for colostrum...and keep milking her for the milk...milking her will help her placenta deliver...and babies will do better on moms milk...if its too hard tomilk her do toher leg...just get that colostrum a few days, freeze what they do not eat for later...then switch to whole cow milk....


----------



## cheesedoddle (Nov 19, 2013)

Well she gave brith. At Three AM in the middle of a rainstorm! I pulled the kid and both she and the mom are doing fine as of right now, although its a sad thing to pull a kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, glad all went OK.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes...I hate to take babies away from mom, glad it all turned out and congrats


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So glad she delivered safely! Hope she heals for you now.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Definitely get her comfrey!

That stuff is amazing at healing up broken bones, it sticks them together real quick. Its her best chance at getting that leg set asap.

Don't panic its amazing what they can heal from in broken bones ... if they just get half a chance to set. The two breaks will make it harder to hold still, it will need a lot of care, but without further accident theres no reason for it not to heal OK.

But, the longer it goes without moving the less likely it is to move ... with comfrey I've seen bones just start to knit a little in a few days ... barely, so fragile, but just enough to stick it together and stop it wiggling. Once that happens, without an accident to damage it again it just keeps getting better.

Agree with the asprin ... that is an anti-inflammatory too, and that will help, any injury will have a much harder time healing if its inflamed. She doesn't need to be in that much pain ... you can take the edge off it without her overusing the leg.

I can sympathise ...

I have a doe right now who has either a strained ligament or a fracture in her back stifle joint. On researching, and a talk to a vet, its an injury (in that joint) they very rarely advise trying to heal.

In light of that I haven't had her seen by a vet properly ... I'm pretty hard up, could afford it if there was a chance of him actually helping, but after a candid talk to a vet he said almost certainly he'd advise putting her down and no more. I can't afford to pay for that ... I only have $200 in the bank now!

I'm not accepting that verdict, I won't give up that easy, my lady hasn't so I can't. I've got her on human diclofenac tabs, 1/6 of a tablet twice daily, and oregano oil 4 drops twice daily (a natural anti-inflame and painkiller which actually works better than the diclofenac! lol)

She's stable, comfortable, as far as I can judge virtually pain free as much as possible, but still being sensible with non use of the leg. Raising her kid (who was 6 weeks old at the time of the accident), and steadily (although slowly) improving. It'll take some weeks or even months for this to heal, or even to know how well it will heal long term. At this stage, I think in time she'll be ok, but with a slight limp.

I'm hoping to be able to make a better call by the time baby is ready to wean.


----------



## cheesedoddle (Nov 19, 2013)

In which i ask for help again, I think infection has set in, her temp was 104.8. it was taken at night too. I have an PenPro but its expired by a year. Vet said to inject five cc's of that but then pick up a different brand of pen tomorrow. Where would you guys inject IM or under the skin, and where? Would you guys give it in the same spot as the b complex(I gave it along the spine under the skin) The vet said do it somewhere else, but I've only ever given injections in that place and I'm nervous about other places.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I usually give penicillin SQ. You could give it on the opposite side of where you gave the B-complex. Anytime I have to give multiple injections over a few days I alternate sides and kind of work my way up the neck. First 2 days are in the neck down by the shoulder, next two are about mid neck, next 2 are up towards the head. I hope this helps.

PS I sure hope she comes out of this and mends for you!


----------



## cheesedoddle (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try giving SQ about mid neck the.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You can give SQ pretty much anywhere you can pull the skin out from the muscle. IM is more restricted because you have to avoid blood vessels.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I had a young doe kid with a compound fracture of her lower back leg,I found her hanging by her back leg caught in the yard railling.To this day I still dont know how she did it as I had to saw the railing to get her out! Anyway I could see the bone through the cut leg and cleaned it out with peroxide and bandaged and splinted and gave her a shot of antibiotics,long acting,kept her in a small yard clean and dry with her twin sis and changed the bandage every few days.After 3 weeks I noticed her starting to put weight on her leg so let her out with the herd in a small paddock where she kept up with the herd and healed over the next few weeks till I removed the bandage and splint.About a month later I noticed she was not looking well and a swelling like an abcess was forming so gave her another shot of antibiotics.The Abcess burst and as I cleaned it out saw somthing sticking out!! Didnt know what it was and thought it was a big splinter so pulled it out and was shocked to see it was the splintered bone!! Would you believe it happened again on the inside of her leg,another bit of bone.All I did then was keep it clean and open and it all healed beautifully  she went on to kid the following few years till she was sold.All I can say is thankgoodness for antibiotics that I have on hand just for such emergencies,teejae


----------



## debrawood (Feb 23, 2011)

You ladies are amazing ! I hope I never have to do any of these things to my goaties, but I know that if something happens I can get advise from all of you !


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I wish you luck with starting to treat with antibiotics. I personally would have casted the leg, induced labor, and most likely put her down. I have had two broken front legs. One in the scapula itself, and shattered ball joint on a late-bred doe 6 weeks in, the other essentially the same break as yours-in a 2nd calf heifer. She was 3 1/2 weeks from calving. We induced her, got a gorgeous pair of heifer calves, and put her down. Especially post-partem, healing times drastically are slower. Labor is one of the most upmost stress on a body. As hard as it is, it is time to start weighing your options and where to draw the line. If she does not start to respond to treatment in 3 days, I would get two different vet opinions and go from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good advice given!!...Be sure to pull back the plunger before injecting, see blood, readjust, no blood means good to go : ) ,,,sending positive thoughts !!


----------



## cheesedoddle (Nov 19, 2013)

An update and a question. first off, she has gottten better. temo s only 103.6 last time i cheeked, and her appetite has improved. She also seems to remember that she's a goat and that goats try to escape confined spaces. anyways, my vet gave
me a three day antibotic, which I injected three days ago. I'm not sure what the name of the med is. je told me but I forgot. is it alright if I give some pen g tonight?( is it alright to alternate diffrent kinds of anti's) tried to contact my vet today, but he didn't get back to me... she's been on anti's for four days now, and I want to do it until fevers gone.Sorry if my question was unclear- it is really hard to put ones thoughts down with a phone. Thanks again to every one for the feedback.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I would not alternate antibiotics... That causes resistance.... And then you would have a bigger problem ... Stick w what vet gave .... Wait to hear back
Anti bios are in body past last dose and still working ...  best of luck


----------



## cheesedoddle (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been seeing some brown goo coming out my goats vulva. I saw afterbrith so she didn't retain it. I couldn't tell when I tried smelling it if It smelled bad or not...its been about a week since she gave birth. Should I be worried about it?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope, they have lots of discharge for a while.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Darlaj said:


> Anti bios are in body past last dose and still working ...  best of luck


Actually, no, they are not. A goats metabolism is much, much different than cows, horses, or even sheep. Draxxin is the only antibiotic that I'm aware of that is good for multiple days. Although it's good for 14 days in cattle, it needs to be given twice at 7 day intervals in goats.


----------



## cheesedoddle (Nov 19, 2013)

That's a relief! I was worried I might be some kind of infection. so as for the antibotic( the vet gave me oxytetracycline) should I give it every one and a half days? instead of three?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

for IM injections, inject in thigh muscle.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is mom and baby doing? 

I had a doe 4 months old break a front leg. It was not as bad at all as your doe seems. I took a pool noodle and used that as the cast. I put her and mom in a pen by themselves. I DID give banamine for pain. I gave a little more then half a dose becusae I needed her to have something. She was only in the pen for about two to three week when she was able to hop around on the three good legs. 

As for the goo, that is fine, just cleaning herself out. I would give her probiotiics after you are done with the antibiotics as well. 

Great job with her.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

cheesedoddle said:


> I've been seeing some brown goo coming out my goats vulva. I saw afterbrith so she didn't retain it. I couldn't tell when I tried smelling it if It smelled bad or not...its been about a week since she gave birth. Should I be worried about it?


Trust me...if it smelled bad you WOULD know it! LOL. She may have discharge for up to 2 weeks.

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

cheesedoddle said:


> That's a relief! I was worried I might be some kind of infection. so as for the antibotic( the vet gave me oxytetracycline) should I give it every one and a half days? instead of three?


Oxytetracline needs to be dosed daily.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

How bad does he think the infection is? You may consider doing IV antibiotics if she's still not pulling through.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

cheesedoddle said:


> I've been seeing some brown goo coming out my goats vulva. I saw afterbrith so she didn't retain it. I couldn't tell when I tried smelling it if It smelled bad or not...its been about a week since she gave birth. Should I be worried about it?


I've only had a couple of does who started to develop an infection post kidding and I could smell them from a good 2 or 3 feet away, so I doubt you have anything to worry about. She will continue to discharge as part of the normal cleaning process for at least another week.


----------



## cheesedoddle (Nov 19, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> How bad does he think the infection is? You may consider doing IV antibiotics if she's still not pulling through.


I originally just told him that her temp was up and she wasn't eating. he just gave me the anti's- he hasn't come down to look at her since she broke her leg. However, I'm pretty confident that she is over the infection. temps been normal for at least five days, she is eating fine, and she has been really active for having one leg in a cast. I am going to give the vet a call and ask him if I should stop the anti's.

The kid is doing good. I had to stop giving her her mothers milk because of the meds. Should I wait the full withdrawl for the milk before giving it to the kid again?


----------

